# Park assist retrofit - V1.5



## Ken Barkhouse (Sep 1, 2004)

Hello Guys,

I am in the process of wrapping up and documenting my park assist retrofit but I just wanted to let everyone know that it can be done on NA spec cars. Before anyone asks, this is parallel park assist v1.5 for automated parallel parking. After reading all over the net it seems that very few if any people have done this on the CC in Canada or the USA and there seems to be very little documented; there is some info about the Passat retrofit though. 

After reading about the possibility of ABS, gateway & steering assist issues I decided to temporarily setup the system by taping the sensors in the correct positions before I start cutting holes in my bumper; the good new is that it's very easy, cheap and it works! I will be posting a full write up along with everything I have learned within the next week as I just need to paint and permanently install the sensors this weekend. 

This was retrofitted on a US spec, 2009 CC VR6 4 motion sport.


UPDATE

Video in action
http://youtu.be/XIMVkWCH1_Y

http://youtu.be/84GlQ4w8ZYU




Instructions
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4_6DttMkeVQdFZmbWN4cGozNzQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

That's awesome man.


----------



## Macco568 (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome indeed!


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

Congrats! Glad a second person has completed this. Looking forward to seeing your documentation.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Looking to upgrade my factory PDC also, will be watching this. Good luck!


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

I made a thread about this. I'm glad to hear that it can be done. Can't wait for the write-up.




Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ken Barkhouse (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I'm slowly getting through the write up on the park assist but I need some help with some scans. Below you will see the 3 modules I'm interested in as these are the deciding factors if it will work in your car. If some of our fellow members could post scans for modules (03, 10 & 44) along with year, model info and if the car has ESP as I have done below it would be appreciated. Please try to review the post before you post your scan to avoid duplicates; I'm just trying to see the differences over the years to clarify my instructions.



2009 VR6 4-Motion (ESP - YES)

-------------------------------------------
Friday,19,July,2013,12:37:33:10074
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0 (x64)
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 614 109 P
Component and/or Version: J104 C4 440 V2 0011
Software Coding: 0000409
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311
VCID: 2B51039F8A1E2F6

Advanced Identification
Serial number: 00000785970727
Identification: GNO-000
Revision: --025---
Date: 08.08.08
Test stand number: 0091
Manufacturer number: 0863
Flash Status
Programming Attempts: 1
Successful Attempts: 1
Programming Status: 00000000
Required Conditions: 00000000
Flash Tool Code: 394758 024 12337
Flash Date: 09.07.08
Misc.
Hardware number: 3C0 614 109 P
Lot Number: K03
Type Lock: ----
VCDS Info:
Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
-----------------------------------------------

Friday,19,July,2013,12:39:21:10074
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0 (x64)
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist
Control Module Part Number: 3C8 919 475 
Component and/or Version: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0007
Software Coding: 100101
Work Shop Code: WSC 05314
VCID: F1ED51F728B2856

Advanced Identification
Serial number: 97530821906674
Identification: ATW-001
Revision: --------
Date: 12.08.08
Manufacturer number: P5AG
Test stand number: 0024
Flash Status
Programming Attempts(application): 1
Successful Attempts(application): 1
Programming Status: 00000000
Flash Date: ----.--.--
Flash Tool Code: 00000 000 00000
Software
BAP: 01.03.01
CAN: 02.52.03
TP 2.0: 02.04.05
KWP2000: 03.00.00
Misc.
Hardware number: 3C8 919 475 
Workshop System Name: J446
VCDS Info:
Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
--------------------------------------------

Friday,19,July,2013,12:42:00:10074
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0 (x64)
Address 44: Steering Assist
Control Module Part Number: 5N1 909 144 G
Component and/or Version: J500__APA-BS KL.077 0401
Software Coding: 0000258
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311
VCID: 366722EB415C62E

Advanced Identification
Serial number: 00081570024002
Identification: VDO-001
Revision: 1AH02234
Date: 11.08.08
Test stand number: B003
Manufacturer number: 3604
Flash Status
Programming Attempts: 1
Successful Attempts: 1
Programming Status: 00000000
Required Conditions: 00000000
Flash Tool Code: 147676 000 02069
Flash Date: 00.14.00
Misc.
Hardware number: 5N1 909 148 F
Lot Number: H02
Type Lock: 0000
VCDS Info:
Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
------------------------------------------------


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Chassis Type: 7N0
2013 CC / ESP yes 
Currently no OPS installed
But have OPS parts from 2010 CC and scan

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 AF HW: 3AA 614 109 AF
Component: J104 C2 450M V405 0024 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000005980944
Coding: 0004495
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 71C7027068A68090DEB

No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 N HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.302 1101 
Revision: 1AH03735 Serial number: 00121520133201
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3D5FEE40647E34F00A3

No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Z0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 E HW: 7N0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H06 0005 
Revision: --H06--- Serial number: 28291107443220
Coding: 100002
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18SKxxx0000 001001
ROD: EV_EPHVA18SKxxx0000.rod
VCID: 43AB98B87C8F


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine is the same car, but I still checked the codes. Exact same as your 2009 VR6.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

2009 2.0 TDI (ESP: yes)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 N HW: 3C0 614 109 N
Component: J104 C4 440 V1 0011 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000786223763
Coding: 0000274
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 29524ACE80E2031

No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C8 919 475 HW: 3C8 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0007 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 97540825302917
Coding: 300001
Shop #: WSC 05314 123 12345
VCID: F1E2E2AE28B2BB1
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 G HW: 5N1 909 148 F
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.075 0401 
Revision: 1AH02234 Serial number: 00081640266802
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 01186 264 97140
VCID: 366891B2415C5C9
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ken Barkhouse (Sep 1, 2004)

Well the 2 side sensors are finished and the car is back together. Just finishing up the instructions and have to post a video of it working.


From CC


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Very excited, ordered the same kit you did and waiting for it to arrive. Hopefully It will come and I can get some pointers from you. I can send some money ur way too for the help. Looks great! Very clean VR6 man!!!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

ColumbusCC said:


> Very excited, ordered the same kit you did and waiting for it to arrive. Hopefully It will come and I can get some pointers from you. I can send some money ur way too for the help. Looks great! Very clean VR6 man!!!


What kit are you talking about ?


----------



## Ken Barkhouse (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't worry, hopefully in a few more days I'll post the full instructions, I've been so busy at work and I'm trying to cover everything in the instructions.

Kit? Well it's for the B6 passat,there are no instructions and it has lots of extra bits and pieces you don't need. It is much cheaper to buy the kit as the module, sensors, holders, switch and bumper harness are 100% usable in the CC, the rest of it needs a bit of work though. I have looked at everyone's scans and I see no reason why they can't adapt park assist, the problems with the B6 do not appear to exist on the CC's due to production dates.

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1015816976.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail

I'm not sure if if allowed to post the link so please feel free to remove if not.


ColumbusCC, PM me your email and I'll send you the instructions first to review before I post, I want to make sure it makes sense to you!


----------



## Ken Barkhouse (Sep 1, 2004)

It's finally finished! I have updated the original post with videos and instructions.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Ken Barkhouse said:


> It's finally finished! I have updated the original post with videos and instructions.


Excellent work!
I took a quick look at the instructions and your procedure seems very well written, with plenty of photos.

Much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Great write up Ken! Much appreciated by the community!


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Do we need to have the premium color mfd for this?

Does it just help with parallel parking? How about parking stalls? Such as head in or backing in?

Think there are any issues fitting this to a 2010 with the pdc and back up camera?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

pandavw86 said:


> Do we need to have the premium color mfd for this?
> 
> Does it just help with parallel parking? How about parking stalls? Such as head in or backing in?
> 
> Think there are any issues fitting this to a 2010 with the pdc and back up camera?


Color MFD: no, it says so in the instructions (did you read them?).
Non-parallel parking: for other parking maneuvers you need V2.0 (this is V1.5). For V2.0 you need to add 2 additional sensors on the rear bumper.
2010 CC: it's highly unlikely that you'll encounter any issues.


----------



## Ken Barkhouse (Sep 1, 2004)

Giecsar is correct, just check your address scans and you should be good. Please post the scans if you could and I'll let you know.

Park assist 2.0? I'm working on that...... I should have it all figured out before Christmas! There are many more variable with that system and it won't be easy like this retrofit.



Color MFD: no, it says so in the instructions (did you read them?).
Non-parallel parking: for other parking maneuvers you need V2.0 (this is V1.5). For V2.0 you need to add 2 additional sensors on the rear bumper.
2010 CC: it's highly unlikely that you'll encounter any issues.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry, but you´ve got the version description wrong.

When you say:
_There are currently 3 different versions of PLA, V1.0, 1.5 & 2.0 with the differences being:
• V1.0 = Car length + 1.4 meters required to park
• V1.5 = Car length + 1.1 meters required to park
• V2.0 = Car length + 1.1 meters required to park & perpendicular parking added_

You should say:
_(...)
• V1.5 = Car length + 1.1 meters required to park* & multiple back&forth manouvers supported* *
• V2.0 = Car length + *0.8 meters *required to park & perpendicular parking added & multiple... *& automated exiting of parking spaces of up to car + 0.5 meters*_

* These are engaged when the detected parking spaces are not that big (possibly when space besides car lenght is smaller than 1meter? this should be easy to find out)

Check this out and the links I posted back then:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4454288-Park-Assist-2nd-generation-upgrade-possible#4

BTW, congrats on the work done!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

sergiommms said:


> Sorry, but you´ve got the version description wrong.
> 
> When you say:
> _There are currently 3 different versions of PLA, V1.0, 1.5 & 2.0 with the differences being:
> ...


That seems like a pretty accurate correction.

OP, I would like to ask for some clarification if you don't mind.
I have trouble understanding the bumper wiring.
You discuss single steps but you don't provide a complete picture.
Because English is not my mother tongue I'm having a bit of difficulty understanding that part.

Would be so kind to draw a schematic like the one for the button (I know you didn't draw that one, it's from ELSA)?


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

My car came with the OPS sensors... Will I need to change them out to the ones provided with the Kit or do I need to Install them in addition to the OPS sensors already installed on my car.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

jigubhai2001 said:


> My car came with the OPS sensors... Will I need to change them out to the ones provided with the Kit or do I need to Install them in addition to the OPS sensors already installed on my car.


not stealing the topic; only trying to help:
the park assist sensors (2 in the front for park assist v1.5; another 2 (total of 4) in the back for v2) are additional to the 8-sensor OPS. Also, these additional sensors are different from those "standard" 8 sensors


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Ken Barkhouse said:


> Well the 2 side sensors are finished and the car is back together. Just finishing up the instructions and have to post a video of it working.
> 
> 
> From CC


Off topic, but what wheels are those and specs?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Awesome.

This needs to go in the FAQ's. Alerting a mod so they can make it a sticky.

Good work OP. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

WE'RE NOT WORTHY! WE'RE NOT WORTHY! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thank you for taking the plunge, and for writing everything out. Great job!


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Hats Off to Ken. Just installed everything on my 2009 VR6 4Motion yesterday/today. Was very straight forward. I read through the instructions about 4 times before doing it. My car is NOT the RLine and had the imprints on the back of the bumper on where to drill. The 1" circle bit was not enough I had to use 1 1/8" which was perfect size. I was getting an error and it was simply a grounding issue where I didn't get a good connection when connecting the sensor. Now that it's fixed everything works awesome! Probably wont use it a ton, but hey it's the point of being different! 

Thanks again Ken! :thumbup:

James
Columbus, OH


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Is this only for vr6 or for both vr6 and 2.0t?


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, both cars have same modules.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Any car really. (there's also the TDI, but I know that's not available in the US).

I have a question: how long did it take you to do the body work? I plan on taking my car to a friend because I don't have the skills to do paint, will I have to leave my car overnight at his place?


----------

